# How to Glue or repair Plastic Parts



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

On this train set I just got I was running the 2-8-4 loco around the track for a while and the all of a sudden it got jumpy and finally de railed itself.

Turns out a linkage pivot point just above and aft of the piston broke off. Of course it is plastic.

It broke in half where a screw connects two pieces of linkage together and in operation just swings back and forth. I thought no problem. I will get some epoxy and glue it together, nothing is stronger then epoxy, I have been using it in Boats all my life. 

I was wrong.. what happened is I got it together with 5 min epoxy 2 part stuff and let it dry hard a few hours and while I was at it and had the loco dis-assembled I noticed few parts that had cracks and thought I would spread a little epoxy to reinforce them. What then happened is the epoxy softened the plastic and now I have a bigger mess then I started out with

What to do, the loco runs great,


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*plastic glueing*

Hi,Hobo.. I`ll throw this in.[fwiw]. I used JB weld on plastic yesterday and let it dry till this afternoon,Man,it done wonders.It was on a gear box of a train engine I couldn`t replace gear box.The engine now runs like a new one pulling 6 cars and a caboose. I`m sure these people will come up with their version with plastic glueing.I honestly don`t know what works best.

Have fun whatever you do,Everett


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I use the 5 min epoxy in the bottles from Hobby Lobby. I never had it soften the plastic.

JB weld is another good one, and it can be sanded/filed drilled and tapped. I have used that as well.

Who made your Berkshire (2-8-4)?


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I used steel reinforced plumber's epoxy a few times with good results. It rolls together like clay and can be drilled and sanded when dry.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

If the part is made from Delrin, no glue will work at all. If the plastic has a bit of a talc-like slickness to it, it's Delrin.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

The Athearn RTR and Genesis are made with Delrin parts(hand rails, etc). Even paint does not stick.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Explain please?!? What's delrin?


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

It's a type of plastic that is supposed to be stronger than styrene. What a joke. Delrin breaks also, and you cannot glue it, as the glue (CA, epoxy, other hobby glues) does not adhere to it.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

Loctite® Epoxy Plastic claims to be delrin friendly.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I'll have to try that...


----------



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

rrgrassi said:


> I use the 5 min epoxy in the bottles from Hobby Lobby. I never had it soften the plastic.
> 
> JB weld is another good one, and it can be sanded/filed drilled and tapped. I have used that as well.
> 
> Who made your Berkshire (2-8-4)?


I don't know who made it0, the only id I can find says "Made in Yugoslavia"


----------

